# Red boer with white blaze?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Just thought I would ask if anyone here had or new someone with an all red boer with a white stripe on there face? I think that would look really cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have one with a white cap. Pic attached when kid


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I think they look so cool! I guess it's probably because it's the opposite of what I usually see like white body red head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is pretty rare, but I have seen it.  It is cool looking!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I bet! I'm taking my two best does to sandy ridge boers this weekend to get bred! So exciting! Also going to look at one of his December bucklings. I think I'm buying him and I'm really excited about that two! This will be my first buck! Well besides the one in my picture but I sold him after I bred him to one doe cuz he wasn't that good.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I breed for red kids so I get a lot of red babies. I've never thought about it but I don't think I've ever gotten a red that had white on their face


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Or a read body and completely white head! That will be one of my goals!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a Kiko/Boer doe, mostly red with white face. Not sure if she's called a paint or what. I agree, it's a very pleasing coloration.








Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I never thought about the white on the head either. This year I had a sold red kid like gt and a solid black with the same white. Maybe I have something good going on lol


----------

